
Plain English Programming (2006) [pdf] - vmorgulis
http://www.osmosian.com/instructions.pdf
======
brudgers
Date: 2006

Program appears to be Windows only:
[http://www.osmosian.com/](http://www.osmosian.com/)

~~~
GerryRzeppa
Yes, our compiler is Windows only and generates native machine code for Intel
x86 architecture. It looks and feels the same on any Windows version from XP
to 10.

------
miden
VirusTotal analysis: [http://bit.ly/1OEYYW9](http://bit.ly/1OEYYW9)

~~~
GerryRzeppa
The false positives that some virus programs return are typically due to the
fact that our executable is different that what they expect. Specifically, it
doesn't have all the unnecessary crap that typical compilers churn out -- only
what's essential, and nothing more. Some programs also object to files with no
extension (like .txt or .src). We left these off since they're not very
English-like.

------
GerryRzeppa
An interesting discussion of the concept can be found here:

[http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2358744](http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2358744)

